

Tell HN: Authorize.net is down - ScottWhigham

They've apparently been down for 6+ hours. It's serious - their website, web services, and everything is offline.<p>http://www.authorize.net
======
reggplant
Fire at their datacenter apparently, they're waiting to be allowed back in by
the fire department to initiate the emergency plan. Lets hope its not going to
be too long an outage.

------
Batsu
For those who haven't found it yet:

<http://twitter.com/authorizenet>

I imagine until they get something online this will be the most convenient
place for them to put out status updates, but we'll see.

------
cpr
Wow, a service that critical and that established you'd assume would have
geographical distribution...

~~~
eli
They did.

~~~
josefresco
Soooo what happened then?

~~~
mtw
Their 2nd data center couldn't handle all the redirected load, and the system
crumbled.

~~~
greyboy
Interesting, if so. That's not a very good fail-over solution.

------
josefresco
I concur, my biggest client has been getting transaction errors for the last
hour. Never seen this happen with Auth.net, anyone have an inside source?

------
ScottWhigham
UPDATE: We are now able to process Authorize.net transactions as of around
2:00PM CST both online payments and using the virtual terminal.

------
jacquesm
Is this another DDOS attack or are they having technical issues of a different
nature ?

~~~
ScottWhigham
No clue - I can't find any info except everyone saying "#authorize.net is
down" on twitter. I even "binged" "authorize.net is down" thinking I would
find something but nada

~~~
TrevorJ
First time I've heard "Binged" used instead of "Googled".

I think the realtime search feature will get them some traction.

~~~
pohl
I've heard it before, but I favor "bung" (ring/rung...bing/bung).

~~~
shiranaihito
bing, bang, bung? :)

------
brk
I heard there was an Internap outage in Seattle area. Not sure if that is
related.

~~~
dmillar
Authorize.net is in American Fork, UT

------
tialys
Just got this via twitter:
<http://www.merit.edu/mail.archives/nanog/msg19026.html>

Sounds like this could go on for quite some time.

------
quellhorst
That sucks, I just signed up for a merchant account with Authorize.net
yesterday thinking they would be more reliable than some newer processors and
that I haven't heard of them having downtime before.

~~~
chops
To be fair, I've been an Auth.net customer for years and this is the first of
this kind. Every other outage I've ever noticed was a planned maintenance.

~~~
plusbryan
Agreed. I've been helping customers onto AuthNet for over ten years and I've
never seen anything like this. Their services are always very reliable, but
apparently not currently geographically diverse. I hope they learn a thing or
two how to improve for the future.

------
bcl
Twitter search for info on the Fischer Plaza fire -
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23fisherplazafire>

------
plusbryan
AIM transactions or up for most processors (inc Concord), but CIM still seems
to be down for now.

------
davidcc
Ironically, I tried to get more information from the Fisher Plaza website
(<http://www.fisherplaza.com/>) but it's down - must be hosted at their own
facility.

------
mamayoyo
wtf??? our site can't process orders, any time frame on them coming back up???

------
mixmax
More info here: <http://news.cnet.com/2100-7349_3-6057305.html>

Edit: sorry, unrelated article as others pointed out.

~~~
mkull
completely unrelated article from 2006

------
louisbeaver
Don't you all think its odd that all of a sudden today a twitter account was
created by "authorize.net"? I highly doubt its actually authorize.net, this
company is huge and has backups for everything, this will be on the news and I
won't be surprised if they went under as an entire company. I'm starting to
look for another permanent gateway and will probably use paypal until then.

~~~
csomar
it's not created today and also you can check its status, they are handling
errors and problems of clients with Twitter.

+1 for twitter!

Edit: I doubt about you, your account created 2 hours ago!

